
40 Years of David Patterson Symposium – live stream [video] - matt_d
http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/XRG/patterson2016/
======
ivan_ah
This is really long, but my sampling of 3 talks were all excellent.

Here's a link to the Foundations of Data Science course that Michael Jordan
discussed in his talk: [http://data8.org/](http://data8.org/) [quote:
_[Statistics] is a 300 year old field that got encrusted; it got hyper-
mathematical [...]. You get these formulas that nobody believes because they
don 't understand, and they're not the right ones to use. [...] We got to get
the math out of it and get the computing in. No calculus, start with
inferential principles meets Python computing, and then they will want to do
the math to prove that that works._]

